# Damn near a year in the brush



## hiveranno

Hey all. Made it about a year living in the brush without outside influence. Last week my camp was found by mushroom pickers that reported me to the local law. They came out and made me tear down my home and shitter. Had to pull roots and head back down the road. Looking for a new place. I'm in Missouri right now. Love it here but looking for some like minded peeps that wanna live in the brush and live off what mama nature dishes out. Can help you through the hard times of bush living. Hit me up!


----------



## IwillbePaultheWanderer

I've always wanted to experience living in the bush for a while and learn how to survive. Would you be open to taking a tenderfoot under your wing at some point?


----------



## KootenayRambler

On behalf of mushroom pickers everywhere, my sincerest apologies for the ignorance of those amateurs. Most of us pick specifically to get in the bush, and it blows me away that they could turn you in. 
I've done long stints away from civilization, but certainly not a year. What would you say was the most difficult thing to face? Also, what kind of diet did you uphold?


----------



## hiveranno

Paul.. It's a possibility depending how things pan out. I started in the bush, learned some stuff, went on the rails for awhile then went back to the brush. Nobody fucks with you in the brush. Out of sight out of mind. Well, mostly nobody fucks with you. 

Gypsy.. Most difficult thing to face was boredom n loneliness. As long as your doing something it's good. I had a few visitors that brought me in stuff but definitely a lonely life. My diet was highly carnivorous. I hunted with the seasons and trapped what I could. Also have a small game rifle, shotgun and crossbow. I was for the most part legal with the conservation laws. Deer, turkey, quial, squirrel, coon, and trading with a farm. Also, planted a small garden and some wild plants.. Morel mushrooms are plentiful as well.. I have a mountain bike to get into town occasionally for stuff but once you have a diet like this, one processed food item can take your bowels for an instant tornado ride. 

I cut firewood for alittle cash, made brain tanned items, painted skulls, decorative knots, bead work...ect..... I wasn't secluded all the time. The mushroom pickers that ended my stay were rude as hell and that I was destroying the beauty by having my dirty carcass out there. I've seen them out there a few times and picked up their garbage more then once. Oh well, find a new place.


----------



## KootenayRambler

Any photos of your camp?


----------



## Corinne

you are fuckin awesome dude! keep on keepin on


----------



## Mikael Runefoot

Where in Missouri are you'


----------



## Jaguwar

That's outstanding, and it's a dammed shame it got interrupted. Really sorry about that. What a bunch of asshats!


----------



## hiveranno




----------



## Jaguwar

Oh now that's comfy!!!


----------



## Mikael Runefoot

This is really really nice.


----------



## hiveranno

Heck yah.. Used to stay in an underground shelter but it collapsed, then did the tarp tipi thing. Then scored this big ass tent from a guy after cutting a few truck loads of firewood in trade. Love it. Have some winter picks of it as well. It's getting pretty weathered now n might have to figure something else out. Want to get more permanent


----------



## hiveranno

I have a wood stove for it too. The fabric is like pulling apart in spots. Think it's from sun exposure or something. It's canvas and made slot of years ago


----------



## Sip

Love it, Bro. It looks exactly like what I need right now. Here's to hiveranno camp v.2.0::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

That's pretty fuckin sweet man, nicely done, though such a shame it is no more. Hopefully you can find another spot and make something else as awesome if not more so.


----------



## hiveranno

Thanks all. Think I found my next spot. N it might be legit. hmm can I handle not being slightly stealthy and pissing on "the man".. Lol. It's fairly close to the rail as well but requires me to work a certain amount of hours everyday in trade . One more freedom place to check before and start replanting the garden n get back to living.


----------



## Jaguwar

Loving the possibilities, best of luck. It'll work out, I know it, you're resourceful.


----------



## Kal

Awesome camp!!!


----------



## Odin

Amazing camp. Looks like all you could need. Would be great to just chill by that campfire and roast meat and drink. 

Hope your new place works out.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Awesome. That possibility of living like the old mountain men and being unmolested is probably gone with the lack of wilderness solitude. Quite sad. They saw it coming even back then with the expansion of settlers. This gives me hope though to do it. Great to see. And like you said realistically to live off of game it is possible to follow the legal seasons. Plus getting caught without follow is probably jail time. Good luck on your next set up. Update at any chance im subscribed to this thread


----------



## hiveranno

Hey. Found a new place and spent the last few days scouting a camp. I think I'm close to being up n rolling again. Little more secluded and water access only is what I think I found. Gonna be in town for a day or two.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Good to hear man. How do you truck around all your stuff when moving to a new spo


----------



## lone wolf

hiveranno, i been thinking about doing this for 25 years. if i ever do find the perfect location to trap, fish and farm, i think i would take the time to dig a cave. it would be a lot of work but if you wanted to make it a permanent home chances of detection would be extremely small assuming the entrance was camouflaged.


----------



## hiveranno

Tatanka said:


> Good to hear man. How do you truck around all your stuff when moving to a new spo


I've got my rubber tramping chariot! Plates are expired now but I'm back roads anywhere in need to go


----------



## hiveranno

lone wolf said:


> hiveranno, i been thinking about doing this for 25 years. if i ever do find the perfect location to trap, fish and farm, i think i would take the time to dig a cave. it would be a lot of work but if you wanted to make it a permanent home chances of detection would be extremely small assuming the entrance was camouflaged.


A few years ago I was living up in Minnesota in an underground hideout. I left for the slabs and west coast for the second winter and it all caved in on my gear. Everything was mold and wet. It wasn't bad when your there keeping it dry n shit.. I don't trust the underground. I say though, it was warmer with the earths temp n all but always damp.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Me too man. Selling my car this week but im uninspected a year and a half got nabbed in a country area and received a 203 fine and warrant if unpaid just never know


----------



## hiveranno

Well three months later and I'm out n about. Camp is banging but boring now that the work is done. Just getting things geared up for winter now. About 75 gallons of water stored so I don't have to walk to the spring every day. Deer season is approaching and I'm ready to harvest . Been looking at some winter gardening plans as well. Built a root cellar n have veggies in there already. Got bunch of boxes of canned food from a grocer in Branson that he was gonna toss cuz they were dented. I'm off the ground n under the canopy of cedar trees so can't be seen from the air as well this time. My living area is about 10 feet off the ground. Scammed some serious lumber from a guy wanting his roof removed from above his trailer. My wheels are broke down from the rock crawling adventure getting in there. I liberated a mountain bike now and might find a part time gig to fix the truck. Other then that, living the dream on public land and haven't seen anybody yet. Spun out from being alone. Maybe some honey wants to live the free life in trade for companionship. Idk.. Headed back in Monday after some civilized life!


----------



## Jaguwar

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! LOL 
Sounds like you're pretty much all set again, well done. I hope you do find such a gal; meantime, happy hunting! 

Sorry to hear about your wheels though, I suppose you should get that fixed asap, just in case you need to bug it again. 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Right on man. Some pics would be rad. Hope to get this far one day. Do hunters ever find your site during the busy rifle seasons?


----------



## hiveranno

Here u go jaguwar


----------



## hiveranno

Pieced together.. The roof is that white tyvek house wrap n garbage bags laid out like shingles. So far dry. The frame is recycled lumber and the walls are spruce saplings.. Windows were free.. Working on rain water catchment and a small stove so I can fire up the canning of venison. I'm also looking at hydroponic rafts maybe.. I have a small solar panel charging deep cycle batteries. Few other cool things going on as well.


----------



## Jaguwar

... No way that's RAD!!! Looks really great, nice work! 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## travelingjoe

AWESOME camp. Just what I'm looking to do. Just too Damn cold here in the w.v. mountains in winter


----------



## travelingjoe

Hope your new place works out for ya


----------

